# Hi Everybody!



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi everybody! :wave:

I am 13, live in Australia, and absolutely love horses! I've been lurking here for a while, and am now allowed to join so that I can add my input every once in a while.

I've been riding for about six years, on and off. I began in Year Three, after my best friend introduced me to it, and I was absolutely hooked! After I had been riding for a year, the equine flu hit my area, and everywhere was quarantined, including my riding stable. Fortunately none of the horses there were infected.

A year later we could ride again. I started jumping lessons in the jumping paddock a few months later and really enjoyed it, even though I fell off a lot.

I don't jump anymore, but ride a very difficult horse named Pita (name stands for Pain In The A*** and he definitely deserves it!) who has the most flexible neck I've ever seen - he can literally bend around and nip your heel without any trouble - but every time he does what I want him too it's such a huge accomplishment I love it!

So that's a bit about me. I also have a question, and I think it should be obvious, but apparently I have found a 'Carrot Locator' and I have seen little carrot cartoons randomly in posts, what does all this mean? Is it an activity or something?

I'm looking forward to learning heaps here!


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't worry about the carrot thing, I get it now!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Welcome to The Horse Forum, hope you enjoy it here :wink:


.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome, HorseLovinLady and SouthernTrailsGA!

I just opened my OWN THREAD and found that the 'Carrot Bandit' has robbed me of a carrot. This video popped up and scared the life out of me! Does he do that often?


----------



## live to ride (Nov 24, 2012)

hi chokolate! im new to the forum too, been reading on here alot without joining. Saw that you live in australia! thats awesome, im in america! I was wondering what the carrots were too? i just got one- is there like a reward for getting a certain amount?


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Live to Ride! I don't know, but I keep losing my carrots to the annoying Carrot Bandit. I've always wanted to visit America. Is it true you don't wear uniforms at school? At all?


----------



## live to ride (Nov 24, 2012)

I dont wear a uniform to my school! In America there are Public and Private schools. Public schools are open to any student, and they dont require uniforms. Private schools usually require a acceptance exam to get in, pricey tuition, and uniforms. Alot of private schools are religion-based, and sometimes are seperated all-girls or all-guys school. Private schools are known for great education, but there are great public schools too.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh, OK, I get it! Thanks for that! We have public and private schools too, but everyone wears uniforms regardless of what type of school. Some private schools are selective and others aren't. They are about the same as yours, mostly religion-based and rarely co-ed.

Do you own a horse?


----------



## live to ride (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah i have friends in private schools that wear uniforms, but i love wearing what ever i want! its fun 
I owned a horse for a year, but sold him this summer. I wanted to get better at my riding, and having to pay for board and fixing his issues (he was a bolter) wasnt helping. So now, i just take lessons.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I've always wanted to own my own horse, but it just isn't a practical option for my family at the moment. I hope when I'm older that I will, but for now I take lessons once a week too .


----------

